# + * أنر عين قلبى الداخلية+ *



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*+ * أنر عين قلبى الداخلية+ **​​امين يارب أنر عين قلبى الداخلية لكى ارك في نور حقيقى لانك نور العالم الحقيقى .

وقد اتيت الى العالم وصرت فعلآ واحد منا .فأنت الان قائم فى وسطنا .انت فى وسط العالم .وقريب جدآ من كل انسان مهما كان.

فأنت اتحدت بالطبيعة البشرية وجعلتها واحدآ فيك ,وبالتالى صرنا فيك جميعآ .

لم تعد انت الاله البعيد المجهول الذى لايستطيع أحد ان يراه .بل صرت الاله المعروف القريب جدآ من طبيعتنا .

فقط تريد ان نفتح عيوننا الداخلية بنعمتك فنراك بكل وضوح .

وايضآ يارب هى مسئولية كل من ابصرك وعرفك واختبرك وتذوق محبتك الحقيقية وصار النور فيه .

ونحن اولادك يارب ذوقنا نورك وحبك ولهذا اعطنا يارب ان ننكر ذوتنا وكل ما تمليه علينا ذوتنا وافكارنا ونسمع من روحك فقط الساكن فينا ,لانه هو الذى يشهد فينا ليك .

فأنت أخذت جسدنا لتشهد عنا أمام الاب السماوى .وأرسلت لنا روحك القدوس ليسكن فينا ويشهد عنك لنا ولكل انسان يقابلنا فى الطريق

اعطنا نعمة خاصة لنسمع ونطيع صوت روحك القدوس فينا ونسلم له كل حياتنا وحيثما يقودنا نسير خلفه امين يارب .​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

آميييييييييييييين

تسلم ايدك يا دودو





​


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آميييييييييييييين​
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا دودو​
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا اجمل فراشه​


----------



## happy angel (9 أكتوبر 2008)

> ونحن اولادك يارب ذوقنا نورك وحبك ولهذا اعطنا يارب ان ننكر ذوتنا وكل ما تمليه علينا ذوتنا وافكارنا ونسمع من روحك فقط الساكن فينا ,لانه هو الذى يشهد فينا ليك .​




كلمات فى منتهى الروعة ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل فعلا *
*تسلم ايدك يا كاندي *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> كلمات فى منتهى الروعة ياكاندى​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

الاروع  مشاركتك بجد

انا سعيده بيها اوى

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل فعلا *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا كاندي *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسى اوى يا حبيتى 

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أكتوبر 2008)

امين يارب
صلاة جميلة جدا روووووعة 
عاشت الايادي
دمتي في حماية الرب​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل من يسلّم ذاته إلى المشيئة الإلهية يحيا في السلام
يكون في هدوء وسكينة وسلام لأن نعمة الروح  تظلله 
مشكورة اخت كاندي 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين يارب
> 
> صلاة جميلة جدا روووووعة
> عاشت الايادي
> دمتي في حماية الرب​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *كل من يسلّم ذاته إلى المشيئة الإلهية يحيا في السلام*​
> *يكون في هدوء وسكينة وسلام لأن نعمة الروح تظلله *
> *مشكورة اخت كاندي *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا كليم​


----------

